# eating before bed a waste?



## alias (Oct 9, 2012)

i thank i remember hearing some shit about getting fat if you eat to late...something like your body stops digesting? but i take casein before bed for overnight protein

can anyone shed some light on this?...maybe its just carbs your not supose to eat kus your body is not in use and it turns to phat??


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Oct 9, 2012)

all BS imo...  having carbs before bed will create an insulin spike but you will find that you will sleep better.  having your casein before is a good choice and you will not get fat from this!


----------



## Arra (Oct 9, 2012)

Calories in vs calories out. If you eat an 8,000 calorie breakfast, lunch, dinner, or late at night- high in fat, carb, protein, pick your poison- it does not matter as long as you have adequate energy exertion to break even, lose, or gain. I don't see why studies try to break the first law of thermodynamics by even testing this hullabaloo.


----------



## Rayca (Oct 10, 2012)

alias said:


> i thank i remember hearing some shit about getting fat if you eat to late...something like your body stops digesting? but i take casein before bed for overnight protein
> 
> can anyone shed some light on this?...maybe its just carbs your not supose to eat kus your body is not in use and it turns to phat??



Yep. Check out the science below.

Can you eat late and still lose weight? | Fox News
When you eat may be just as vital to your health as what you eat
When you eat matters, not just what you eat


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Oct 10, 2012)

Arra said:


> Calories in vs calories out. If you eat an 8,000 calorie breakfast, lunch, dinner, or late at night- high in fat, carb, protein, pick your poison- it does not matter as long as you have adequate energy exertion to break even, lose, or gain. I don't see why studies try to break the first law of thermodynamics by even testing this hullabaloo.



This 100%


----------



## Biggum (Oct 10, 2012)

Rayca said:


> Yep. Check out the science below.
> 
> Can you eat late and still lose weight? | Fox News
> When you eat may be just as vital to your health as what you eat
> When you eat matters, not just what you eat



I've also done reading on this fat thing, eating at nite. Makes sense.


----------



## Biggum (Oct 10, 2012)

Rayca said:


> Yep. Check out the science below.
> 
> Can you eat late and still lose weight? | Fox News
> When you eat may be just as vital to your health as what you eat
> When you eat matters, not just what you eat



I've also done readin on this fat thing, eating at nite. Makes sense.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 10, 2012)

you shouldnt eat right before bed, just to help your digestion. you may start to suffer from acid reflux or GERD.


----------



## Rayca (Oct 10, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you shouldnt eat right before bed, just to help your digestion. you may start to suffer from acid reflux or GERD.



This. 100%

And a host of other reasons completely lost on so many.


----------



## Intense (Oct 10, 2012)

It's usually one of my biggest meals.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2012)

Rayca said:


> Yep. Check out the science below.
> 
> Can you eat late and still lose weight? | Fox News
> When you eat may be just as vital to your health as what you eat
> When you eat matters, not just what you eat


This is 100% nonsense.  Sure you don't want to eat a pound of pasta before going to bed, but a source high in protein and fiber is just fine.... salmon and steamed broccoli for example.  Casein, peanut butter and cottage cheese are all great pre-bed meals.  You notice those posted studies didn't even mention WANT the mice where given to eat.... and news flash..... we are not mice.


----------



## onthemove (Oct 10, 2012)

I usually eat a lot of plain greek yogurt from TJ's has a 22/7 protein/carb ratio, I love eating at night


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 10, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you may start to suffer from acid reflux or GERD.



This is a legitimate concern, especially for older people. 

Otherwise, it's the same as any other meal.


----------



## Faymus (Oct 11, 2012)

I mix cottage cheese and peanut butter together for a before bed meal. Tastes real good.


----------



## Biggum (Oct 11, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> This is 100% nonsense.  Sure you don't want to eat a pound of pasta before going to bed, but a source high in protein and fiber is just fine.... salmon and steamed broccoli for example.  Casein, peanut butter and cottage cheese are all great pre-bed meals.  You notice those posted studies didn't even mention WANT the mice where given to eat.... and news flash..... we are not mice.



I've read some of this stuff, too. It's not BS. What do you think most testing is on? Mice and rats. Most conclusions are drawn from that type of testing. It's all we've got. I believe they have funding for human testing but not sure. I also think one of those studies says fat was what they were given. I think though that a little protein and veg. is fine before you retire, but I don't from habit. It works for me.


----------



## Biggum (Oct 11, 2012)

Faymus said:


> I mix cottage cheese and peanut butter together for a before bed meal. Tastes real good.



That sounds delicious even for breakfast.


----------



## Faymus (Oct 11, 2012)

Biggum said:


> That sounds delicious even for breakfast.



It really is. Give it a shot and you wont regret it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2012)

Biggum said:


> I've read some of this stuff, too. It's not BS. What do you think most testing is on? Mice and rats. Most conclusions are drawn from that type of testing. It's all we've got. I believe they have funding for human testing but not sure. I also think one of those studies says fat was what they were given. I think though that a little protein and veg. is fine before you retire, but I don't from habit. It works for me.


Ok, scratch the 'we are not mice' comment, although a lot of these studies based on mice and rats, go down the tubes when human testing is done.... my point is you CAN eat late right before bed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2012)

Biggum said:


> That sounds delicious even for breakfast.


I can vouch for that too.  Peanut butter and cottage cheese makes a complete protein, like black beans and rice.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> This is a legitimate concern, especially for older people.
> 
> Otherwise, it's the same as any other meal.


It might be for several, but I am..... ahem 56 years old, and absolutely no acid reflux or gerd for me....... I guess I am lucky


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 11, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> It might be for several, but I am..... ahem 56 years old, and absolutely no acid reflux or gerd for me....... I guess I am lucky



Just jinxed yourself


----------



## bheart (Oct 12, 2012)

Arra said:


> Calories in vs calories out. If you eat an 8,000 calorie breakfast, lunch, dinner, or late at night- high in fat, carb, protein, pick your poison- it does not matter as long as you have adequate energy exertion to break even, lose, or gain. I don't see why studies try to break the first law of thermodynamics by even testing this hullabaloo.



I partially agree with you, but I know the timing of those calories does play a factor  (i.e. you can't lump all of them in one setting and expect good results).  But I definitely agree that a casein shake at night can be beneficial.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2012)

Faymus said:


> I mix cottage cheese and peanut butter together for a before bed meal. Tastes real good.



Hell yeah! I usually give it 30min before I hit the sack (or jerk off)


----------



## Powermaster (Oct 13, 2012)

Arra said:


> Calories in vs calories out. If you eat an 8,000 calorie breakfast, lunch, dinner, or late at night- high in fat, carb, protein, pick your poison- it does not matter as long as you have adequate energy exertion to break even, lose, or gain. I don't see why studies try to break the first law of thermodynamics by even testing this hullabaloo.



Can't believe this garbage still makes it's rounds on the net. This is why I read books and don't ask for advice on internet forums.


----------



## Arra (Oct 13, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Can't believe this garbage still makes it's rounds on the net. This is why I read books and don't ask for advice on internet forums.


Right, because it's clearly insulin, right?

And we don't have mountains upon mountains of empirical and clinical evidence showing that when it comes to weight loss, it's calories that are the determining factor. Oh, wait..


----------



## l0newolf (Oct 16, 2012)

in a 24 hour period if you overeat you will get fat. Not that you should have a huge meal before going to sleep but if it doesn't add to your deficit if you are losing weight then it shouldn't matter. Is just a myth really. You get fat from overeating a bunch of crappy food. Insulin spikes are related to the kind of carbs you eat. Peanut butter at night is fine, but eating a fruit I would not advice unless is post workout after working out late at night. a 12 hour fasted stated from the last time you and your last meal is ideal.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 1, 2012)

Barring disease or malfunction, it doesn't matter.  The body is trying to survive or protect future survival, not worry about what you think is cool or will help you look the best.  Food is digested, hormones determine where it goes.  If you're healthy, your body will do with it what it needs to to survive or protect survival, i.e. use it or store it. If you run a deficit you'll burn it. The confusion comes from people not being serious, consistent, or tracking what they do.


----------



## DetMuscle (Nov 1, 2012)

I eat before bed and in the middle of the night.....everynight. Not fat


----------



## Colestar (Nov 7, 2012)

If I eat a dozen cupcakes before bed, will I get fat?!?


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 8, 2012)

Agreed re calories in vs calories out. 

That said, if you're lean (10% body fat or below), it's a good idea to eat some protein in the evening before you go to bed to ensure you maintain positive protein balance (the net of Muscle protein synthesis and muscle protein breakdown) during the night.


----------



## FREEDOM1 (Nov 10, 2012)

a vegtable and fish is my last meal before ned


----------



## FREEDOM1 (Nov 10, 2012)

bed*


----------



## Imens (Nov 11, 2012)

I heared about this to.. it's beacuse you are litereally doing nothing and using no energy and therfore not burning anything off


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

FREEDOM1 said:


> a vegtable and fish is my last meal before ned



Post of the week! 

PM me to collect your prize! 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone got a decent paper investigating whether or not nutritional timing matters?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 14, 2012)

FREEDOM1 said:


> a vegtable and fish is my last meal before ned



*Who the hell is ned?*


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 18, 2012)

paranoid fitness said:


> *who the hell is ned?*



*lol!*


----------



## AznTomahawk (Nov 18, 2012)

Just going to post it
CARB BACK-LOADING: 7 REASONS YOU NEED


----------

